# Tar paper ok in rain?



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Can the felt be installed to keep a structure water tight for days, yes.
Did your roofer install it properly, I can not answer that.

Take a water hose and test it out before the rain comes, if you find water getting through than cover it with a tarp.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like the tarpaper covering this is the old tar paper, correct? I wouldn't trust it in the rain, but it's not my job. It's your roofer's responsibility to try to make it water tight. Any repairs would be his problem.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree, the old tarpaper (if that is what it is) will have nail holes in it

Might not let a lot of rain in.............

How much rain......light rain might be OK
It's Monday...next week as in next Monday....or late next week


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

...or if the wind doesn't take it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed. Old tar paper = be concerned, get tarps. New tar paper = It'll probably be fine for the time being. It is designed and installed to shed water.


----------

